# Rev. Kensho Furuya



## Eternal White Belt (Mar 10, 2007)

This is from http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Aikido-Iaido-KODO:

Last night after class, Sensei suffered a heart attack. Despite
immediate attempts at CPR, and swift medical attention, he could not
be saved. I am sure more information will be forthcoming. Everyone's
concern is greatly appreciated.

Tom Williams



Condolences to his friends, family, and students. He will be missed.


----------



## charyuop (Mar 10, 2007)

Even tho I didn't know Sensei, it is always sad news knowing that a honorable member of the Aikido family will be no longer with us.

My condolences to the family and his students. May O Sensei keep leading him even in his new path after life...


----------



## cubankenpo (Mar 10, 2007)

Its so sorry to know that a great personality as the master Furuya it wont b with us , try 2 b up buddy, life is very diffficult some time
we only have 2 say ,,RIP MASTER
sadly
Joe


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 10, 2007)

I have read some of his writings (book: Kodo) and although I never met him, was still influenced. :asian:


We should move this to the Hall of Remembrances forum.


----------



## Yari (Mar 12, 2007)

I bow deeply, though I've never meet the man, I've read some of the stuff he has written. I even has his book over the artical that he wrote.

In honor and respect!

/yari


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 12, 2007)

Condolences.


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 13, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and the family


----------

